# Ladue ice?



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

Anybody been to Ladue? Hows the ice?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just drove over 422 saw 2 shanties on the north side


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

Ice tonight then. Thanks turkey guy 88.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

No problem I might make it out tomorrow. Good luck


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

7" this afternoon


----------



## Runuv (May 23, 2008)

Saw 5 on the lake today around 3:00


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

We had nothing less than 7" where my son and I went. Thanks everyone for the reports.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Went out last night about 7-10pm off boathouse. Only caught 2 yellow perch but most spots we drilled were 8-10" thick. But by time we left there was 3" of water on top in lots of spots


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Drove around Ladue late Friday night, 1/10 after 11pm. 

Didnt see anyone for the late night bite on the ice.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

There was one shanty in the middle this evening.


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

How is the ice forming up at La Du? I'm trying to make move for sat?


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

My son and I are going today. Ill report back later. Shanties were out yesterday on the North end.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

It was 6" over 23 fow when I left last night. Just a little water near shore. Safe ice one long step out. Wear cleats.....it's like a skating rink. Didn't find any good size fish. A #2 ice blue Swedish pimple w/ minnow head will get you one 6-8" perch/crappie after another. Would be a lot of fun for your son. I marked those fish on flasher before even drilling a hole.


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

North or south end?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

North end.


----------



## iceskater (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi ice fishermen: Just moved back to OH from ME, where my favorite winter sport was ice skating on lakes and rivers. How safe is this lake? where can I get on? will one of you be there to fish me out if I go through?

Maybe I'll see you tomorrow! Thanks.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

heading to the n end on sat, don,t go near any bridges on 44 or 422 they were partially open early in the week..


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Ice skater: If you stay away from the causeway edges, bridge, and dam it should be OK. That was the best clear ice I have seen all year. Some of the bays have springs. Stay out of them too. The boat ramp lot off end of Washington is easiest.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

fished the n end, and real nice ice close to 7 inches, nice and slick we got some small gills and perch and a few white perch,it was slow, buy did manage a 8 # channel cat on a glow pin min, what a fight took drag several times and took quite awhile to land it on a wippy panfish pole and 4 # test.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Snag! 

I heard they were catching some nice fish off the old road bed so Frank and I headed out this afternoon. There has been a lot of talk about those big channels being caught along with a some walleyes on the east side of the lake. We were looking for some crappies and gills. We caught a good amount of nice gills and some perch. I think I had a catfish hooked for a moment. I set the hook and all I felt was a big head shake and it was off. We were not going to keep any of the fish today but it sure would have been a nice fish fry. I think we were on the old bridge. Looked like the guys just off of it were getting the crappies. I got to play with the GoPro camera on some of the fish. Nice to see such good ice! Wax worms with glow jigs did the best. We were in 19 foot of water.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks tigger, saw some shanties down by the road bed bridge area, and a few diehards out in the open, to cold for that, going home saw a shanty on the west side of 44 bridge, real close to the bridge,must have been ok I guess..heading for wingfoot in the am...


----------



## RedLunkerHunter (Jan 14, 2014)

Was at Ladue yesterday, Ice was good about 6 inches. 
Fished the north side of the 422 bridge.... walked straight out from pine tree by boathouse.
24' of water.
Jigged with maggots and waxworms.
Took home a mix of mostly crappie, perch, and a gills.
Met some really nice guys on the ice too!


----------



## Flingnsting1 (Jan 16, 2014)

RedLunkerHunter said:


> Was at Ladue yesterday, Ice was good about 6 inches.
> Fished the north side of the 422 bridge.... walked straight out from pine tree by boathouse.
> 24' of water.
> Jigged with maggots and waxworms.
> ...


Thanks for the report.. Those look like some great eating... I went to spencer lake in medina and caught about 3 dozen black crappie with some buddies. About 4-5 inches of ice. Not crazy many but always thankful to wake up and spend some time in Gods country! Have any guys you heard been doing any good on walleyes?l


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

What time were you there RedLunkerHunter? I was there till noon and caught only small ones. I was in 15 fow.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RedLunkerHunter (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey teamcrappie, I was there with my buddy from about 8:00 til 4:00ish.
We were on the old road bed I guess is what they call it. I had the grey frabill suit on and red goatee and my buddy had full beard. we were by the Russian guy with the orange pants.
funny thing was I was going to ask if anyone there was from this forum.


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

I was between the blue shanty and the russian guy. I had my 10 year old son with me.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

I believe we walked past you guys twice when we were just getting there and leaving. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RedLunkerHunter (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah, definitely you had the new toy that you got on craig's list when you were leaving I said I had an extra pair of gloves if your son wanted to use them.


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

What kind of lures/jigs did you use? I had a #2 swedish pimple with maggots. Tiny ones hitting, one nice perch.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RedLunkerHunter (Jan 14, 2014)

I was using a Custom Jigs and Spins Chekai Tungsten 4.55MM Black/White, switching between red maggots and waxworms.


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

Any shops around here carry those or is it online only. Gander mtn doesnt have them.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RedLunkerHunter (Jan 14, 2014)

I got them at rod makers in strongsville


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks. Ill try there today.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Haha snag ur shanny looks as hood as mine lol. About half ducktape


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

not really that bad , my name is on the big patch of tape and the window is the long section, I,ve poked a few holes on the ends putting the pole in for the middle, did one that day in fact brought the shanty in this week to tape up and sicone the zippers, all set to get out..


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Lol yea mine is all taped up between the mice getting to it and lanterns falling and poles poking it . They dont take a hole lot of abuses


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Fished the roadbed today caught 25 perch, no keepers,but it was steady action . Beats just starring at a hole! Good 9 1/2" of ice ,6" of snow with a lot of drifts!


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

Fished there yesterday 2 to 630 marked lots of fish lots of hits but they were just liping and striping minnows.... acted like crappie may of been perch..


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone heading out today, Friday or tomorrow Saturday? Ice has to be pretty decent, 8-9 inches.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

9 was the least I found and that was a week ago


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

This past sunday there was about 4" of slush, then ice. Hopefully the slush is hard now. Going to try different spots other than the boat ramp north. That spot seems to be fished out. Only small ones left.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## reconfishing (Jan 15, 2014)

went monday. all solid ice. about 12-14 in. fishing was slow. i got a small perch and a few bites. same from one other guy near me. they would hit the jig when it moved but didnt take


----------

